# roland and windows 7



## diezelwear (Dec 25, 2009)

having some real issues trying to load the driver for my brand spanking new GX-24 into my new computer that has windows 7. did some searching around on here and didn't really find an answer. anyone know how to fix this? would really like to be able to run my roland from a new computer. it just will not load the driver at all. thanks in advance for any help.
Randy


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

roland typically lags behind new OS introduction by several months. They usually wait until final release and then start to build the interface. I would guess that the drivers for win7 are not out BUT you should join the users group at Roland..they will usually respond or another user will.. You can get there two ways... Roland DGA Corporation - North and South America or Roland DGA Corporation - North and South America

The direct link to join the users group is Roland User Forums - Forums


----------



## diezelwear (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks. just registered there. hopefully someone will be able to help. till then, i have a $1700.00 paper weight


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I hope they can but I really think they do not have a driver for win7


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Is there any way in windows 7 that you can change the operating platform for the cutter. I know with Vista and my maintenance program for my dtg, I had to go into the settings of the device and change the operating platform to windows xp service pack 2, for the program to operate properly as there were no new drivers for vista for it. Maybe you can try something like that?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

IF you have the premium edition...short for professional I guess...you can run in emulation mode..other than that one edition...don't think you can change


----------



## alex4500 (Dec 10, 2009)

I think this will help...
Download Windows XP Mode

it's what I use for my old XP drivers

Steve


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The link that Alex4500 posted is good ONLY for certain versions...Microsoft says that to install XP mode you _*must have Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise, or Ultimate to run Windows XP Mode. *_the bold italic is a quote from the site.


----------



## sporttees1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Follow this link to Rolands' support page. The drivers, firmware and everything you need is on this webpage. http://support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_productsupportsearch.aspx?pf=Cutters&pm=GX-24


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

according to the link by Sportees...GX24 is listed as being supported...odd that it would not install. Maybe the Roland forum can address this..

I know that Dana from Roland occasionally monitors this forum...maybe he will sign in after the holiday. Whatever you find out..post the result so we will all learn


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

this will fix your problem

if you recently upgraded to windows 7 from vista 32bit then d/l this file

cutting then save it to ur desktop don't hit setup.exe under the folder it wont work

after u d/l it go to ur roland devices under start/devices and printer and right click on the gx-24 icon

under hardware details look where it shows the usb icon click on it and click on properties

what you're looking for is where it says driver next to the general tab and details hit the driver and click on 

updated driver then a window pops up click the 2nd option where it says browse my computer for driver software hit next and click browse and put the folder which u saved on desktop


----------



## diezelwear (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks everyone. my windows 7 is 64 bit however, not 32 bit. for now, i set my old lap top up with xp and it works great. made 2 shirts for the kids tonight. i will post back up when i get the new lap top and driver problem completely resolved and how i did it. thanks again to everyone volunteering useful tips to try and get me going. i really appreciate it.


----------



## diezelwear (Dec 25, 2009)

also just found this page. it says that windows 7 home premium 64 bit driver is scheduled for release on january 8th. 
Status for Windows 7 with cutting Products


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> according to the link by Sportees...GX24 is listed as being supported...odd that it would not install. Maybe the Roland forum can address this..
> 
> I know that Dana from Roland occasionally monitors this forum...maybe he will sign in after the holiday. Whatever you find out..post the result so we will all learn


Thanks for the nod, Charles. Official Windows 7 drivers are expected in the next week or so. January 8th is the target date, but we currently have instructions for installing Vista drivers in Windows 7 posted on our support page. We have GX drivers for 64 bit and the SV drivers will be on the release schedule mentioned above. That will also include CX and SX devices for people with previous generation models. As for 32 bit, all current Vista drivers for engravers and cutters can be installed in Windows 7 using the instructions I mentioned.

-Dana


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

diezelwear said:


> thanks everyone. my windows 7 is 64 bit however, not 32 bit. for now, i set my old lap top up with xp and it works great. made 2 shirts for the kids tonight. i will post back up when i get the new lap top and driver problem completely resolved and how i did it. thanks again to everyone volunteering useful tips to try and get me going. i really appreciate it.


I think if you dig a little deeper, you will find the 32bit system there also.


----------



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

I had this exact problem when I got my gx-24 and windows 7 together i installed win 7 and then put in the Roland CD fallowed all instructions to no avail with a bit of searching i stumbled upon the solution.

Download the driver from Roland and save it to your desktop 

Navigate to the start menu and right click My computer and hit manage 

Once there go to device manager and find the item labeled IEE 1394 bus host controller and it should have your cutter listed under it if not look at all the usb or serial tabs till you find it. 

once you found it right click and hit properties Go to the driver tab and hit remove drivers once this is done restart your computer and upon restarting find your Dl driver and right click it and go to compatibility and hit vista service pack 2 and apply should install fine.

i am on win 7 32 bit but it cant hurt to give it a try.


hope this helps


----------



## diezelwear (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks for the tips guys. been working at the real job 14 hours a day for the last week. hopefully i'll get to load it this weekend.


----------

